# Counterchange Smocking!



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

If any of you do counterchange smocking, or are interested in learning how to do it, here's a new website:

www.AnnHallayDesigns.com

Her mailling address is P.O. Box 2652, Overgaard, Arizona 85933

Ann Hallay used to be located in Phoenix.

Counterchange smocking is usually done on gingham or striped fabric. It does NOT require a pleater, the way English smocking does.

At the website, there are several "plates" (colored desings) for sale, including redbirds, fish, hearts, etc.

It is easy and fun to do.


----------

